# The Witcher: Dreharbeiten zu Staffel 2 sollen trotz Corona weitergehen



## PCGH-Redaktion (15. März 2020)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *The Witcher: Dreharbeiten zu Staffel 2 sollen trotz Corona weitergehen*

						Die Dreharbeiten zur zweiten Staffel der Netflix-Serie zu The Witcher sollen trotz der Corona-Pandemie fortgesetzt werden. Die Aufnahmen in Großbritannien finden internen Quellen zufolge wie geplant statt. Aktuell steht die Hexer-Festung Kaer Morhen im Mittelpunkt der Arbeiten. 

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *The Witcher: Dreharbeiten zu Staffel 2 sollen trotz Corona weitergehen*


----------

